# Do not put off dental work



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought I had a lost filling..had bad pain and used some severa pain oragel to get me through the pain. went to dentist today... filling was not lost, filling was pushed down into gum and root and had an abscesses... $145 to pull it or $1500 to fix it... $145 later and I have a little pain from the extraction

I would hate to be in the middle of a pandemic or financial meltdown and need dental work......... for me tooth pain is the worse!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ouch! That sounds painful. 

Dental problems in an unsteady future is something that concerns me, too. Tooth pain can knock you down hard!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A long time ago, the only fear I had was going into combat and suffering a toothache in the middle of an operation or while posting on a OP or LP.

Getting wounded or killed was the chance you would take.

That fear led me to carry a morphine syrette, lidocaine cylinder, syringe and dental pliers and a parting tool, all which I swiped from the base hospital. 

Had all wrapped in gauze in a second first aid pouch.

Had them all out 30 years ago and never regretted it.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I absolutely hate going to the dentist yet @Maine-Marine has a good point. Ignoring such problems can lead to more systemic issues like sepsis.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Just a warning here, but MM is completely right. If you don't get regular cleanings the bacteria that cause Periodontitis, gingivitis and others can spread to your blood stream. They can cause heart, lung and kidney disease. I have to get 3 cleanings every year because I am very susceptible to these lil' bastards.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Simply Ouch. I despise trips to the dentist.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The mouth is the gateway to the body. Many diseases have signs that show in the mouth and some diseases that occur in the mouth effect other areas of the body. Putting of dental work is like putting off mechanical or body work on your car. Wait for total breakdown it 1) hurts a lot more and 2) is way more expensive than if it was corrected at an earlier stage. Around 1900 dental disease was the second leading cause of death in London England. This was before local anesthetic or antibiotics. In a long term SHTF situation an unhealthy mouth can become a death sentence. Prevention is clutch. Good habits start with home care. Brushing, flossing, listerine. Fluoride gets a bad rap by some but it does cut the incidence of decay in half without deleterious side effects when used in the correct amount. Routine professional dental care twice a year assuming no problems is under $300 per year in my area with no insurance. Dental insurance would be about twice that amount and usually caps at $1000 per year.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

If the SHTF and you can't get to a dentist, you REALLY don't want to have dental work.

Additionally, gum disease leads to heart disease (direct correlation). I put mine off for years, had a big mess then spent a year getting about a bazlillion things done to get me back up to where I need to be... I've got more fillings than a jelly doughnut shop, but at least I still have my chompers...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I too went too long without care and finally had to go in severe pain. A few years later I think I paid for a good portion
of my dentist's boat and helped with his alimony for a few months LOL.

I'm up to date now thankfully and keep a good supply of extra strength Orajel and Dentemp temp filling in our SHTF first aid supplies.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> I'm up to date now thankfully and keep a good supply of extra strength Orajel and Dentemp temp filling in our SHTF first aid supplies.


Great prep! We definitely keep the same, and plenty of it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Just had my cleaning and checkup day before yesterday. I go every June 6 and December 7, two dates impossible to forget.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Many excellent points! White Teeth Matter


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Many excellent points! White Teeth Matter


I actually love the quote. I will use that. Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tip on that. I recently lost six and supposed to go donate four more..but I aint been eager to go back so far. My guys get two fifty per tooth. Hes an oral surgeon who is real painless. Fairly young retired Air force Colonel. He says I need a filling but that aint in his department. He is apparently just a tooth decay monitor but is very good at pulling them out for them who dawdle around too long.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Go twice a year. Had two crowns done within the last year....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

My VA clinic throws dental at me. My last visit they kept wanting me to do a referral for a tooth implant or what ever you call it. I have two teeth missing and it doesn't bug me at all so I told them no. Couple of weeks later the dental clinic called and tried to get me to do an appointment for the implant referral. Their good at scheduling the cleanings. I think I get cleaned every 4 months.

Part of my preps I have several extractors, elevators and clove oil and orajel. I will attach a couple of Doom and Bloom PDF's. I suggest you print them both off.

View attachment doomandbloom.net-The Survival Dental Kit.pdf


View attachment doomandbloom.net-How to Extract a Tooth.pdf


Somewhere I uploaded a crap load of dental books.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> If the SHTF and you can't get to a dentist, you REALLY don't want to have dental work.
> 
> Additionally, gum disease leads to heart disease (direct correlation). I put mine off for years, had a big mess then spent a year getting about a bazlillion things done to get me back up to where I need to be... I've got more fillings than a jelly doughnut shop, but at least I still have my chompers...


Salt - do you mean correlation or causation? Is it direct?
Not trying to be awkward, just trying to learn.

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Salt - do you mean correlation or causation? Is it direct?
> Not trying to be awkward, just trying to learn.
> 
> FF
> ...


While not directed tome the answer is both. For instance a diabetic will have trouble controlling their blood glucose levels with active gum disease. Any but not all patients feel better after extractions or extensive periodontal treatment. Gum disease is an infection. Diabetes also makes controlling gum disease more difficult. Have a valve, stents or joint replacement? Allowing any active infection in your body including an abscesses tooth or gum disease could potentially result in bacteria going systemic and an infection of either of these artificial devises requiring their replacement or possiblly death. Once a joint or valve is infected antibiotics will not cure the problem. Just a couple of examples.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> While not directed tome the answer is both. For instance a diabetic will have trouble controlling their blood glucose levels with active gum disease. Any but not all patients feel better after extractions or extensive periodontal treatment. Gum disease is an infection. Diabetes also makes controlling gum disease more difficult. Have a valve, stents or joint replacement? Allowing any active infection in your body including an abscesses tooth or gum disease could potentially result in bacteria going systemic and an infection of either of these artificial devises requiring their replacement or possiblly death. Once a joint or valve is infected antibiotics will not cure the problem. Just a couple of examples.


Thank you Camel. 
The point was I was looking for the direct correlation between heart disease and gum disease. 
Diabetics have poor peripheral blood supplies which means the macrophages have difficulty responding to the bacterial attack and have a poor repair mechanism too, agreed.
A bacteraemia is possible with certain surgical requirements- agreed.
I'm not so sure on the sweeping statement on antibiotics though- I am willing to be educated.

Both caries (tooth decay) and gingivitis (gum disease) are both totally preventable diseases. I'll grant that periodontal disease can have a genetic predisposition.

All the advice to seek professional dental care before problems arise are good ones. The fluoride advice is good too.

I'm just keen to find the direct correlation between the two items mentioned.

Truly I'm not here to pick a fight but to learn. This interests me.

Regards

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No direct if you have gum disease it will cause heart disease. Just a generalization. My opinion is if your not taking care of your mouth your probably not taking care of your heart. Hope this helps @fangfarrier


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Daughter did the same thing. Kept pushing it, and delaying. When she went in, 950 to do root canal, or pull it. She had it pulled. She was waiting for dental insurance to mature. WTH. Anyways, meds, Nitrous less than a 100 bucks.


----------

